# OT: Ban Talkhard's Avatar(s).....Now!!



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

My wife just caught a glimpse of one.  

Seriously, though, provided there's no outright explicit photos, I have no problem with them. Heh, I've seen Blazer Dancers clad in less. :yes:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

To be honest, I feel pretty uncomfortable when I'm at work (at an elementary school) and I see talkhard's avatar on the monitor. I either avoid his posts or skip over them quickly when I'm there.

Not saying that I want him to change it, I don't find it offensive. Just sharing my personal awkward experience.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> To be honest, I feel pretty uncomfortable when I'm at work (at an elementary school) and I see talkhard's avatar on the monitor..


That's what you get for surfing the net while at work.  (j/k)


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> To be honest, I feel pretty uncomfortable when I'm at work (at an elementary school) and I see talkhard's avatar on the monitor. I either avoid his posts or skip over them quickly when I'm there.
> 
> Not saying that I want him to change it, I don't find it offensive. Just sharing my personal awkward experience.


I have the same issue. You can disable avatars in your settings. That is how I have decided to resolve the problem. That way I can read the posts without fear that my coworkers think I am a pervert.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah I have the exact same problem at work.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ABM said:


> That's what you get for surfing the net while at work.  (j/k)



yeah....... and the bright red colors of the forum give me away too


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep it up Talkhard!!! :clown:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I agree with SheedSoNasty, I am not calling for a ban, but it does make me uncomfortable that, every time I open the board, it is quite literally thrown in my face that at least one poster considers women nothing more than sexual toys for men's amusements.
However, if I become a supporting member, which I plan on doing, I expect that ABM, and for that matter TalkHard, will be accommodating when I post photos of nearly nude men.
As for setting to ignore avatars, I like most people's.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Zybot said:


> I have the same issue. You can disable avatars in your settings. That is how I have decided to resolve the problem. That way I can read the posts without fear that my coworkers think I am a pervert.


I don't sign in when I'm at work so I'm not sure if I can do that.

I'll have to try it out on Monday.

Speaking of work, the Blazers did a Read to Achieve thingy at one of the other schools in the district and ended up giving them a boat load of tickets. To my surprise yesterday, I got an e-mail saying they were giving away tickets to tonights game! This will be my third free game of the year including preseason.

Thank you BEER&BASKETBALL, the Blazers promotional staff and Shaver Elementary for the great seats!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think its great that because of an Avatar, you think you can stereotype the person who posted it saying they are somebody who views women merely as sexual objects. Do you really know what the person who posted with that Avatar speaks, or are you merely a conservative politically correct whiner who is putting words in their mouth? I really doubt you know how this person is in real life, and I doubt you really know what they think about women. Most guys out there appreciate a beutiful woman, whether she has a lot of clothes on or not. Meanwhile, somebody else out there puts up a solution for you to use so you won't see the avatar, and yet you continue to whine. Whats next? Are you going to demand that all avatars that are posted on the board where Muslim full robe and Gherka? His avatar has clothes on. That means it is not nude, and basically could even be broadcast on prime time television. Quit trying to push your conservative views on others, and remember this is the United States, not some country where freedom of expression doesn't exist.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't really care about avatars one way or the other, but there's a difference between using an avatar you like that some might consider offensive and using an avatar you have just to offend some people.

It seems that explicit premeditation on the latter would be a clear case of baiting, but that's just me.

Ed O.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Uh,just a wild guess hasoos,but I don't think political leanings have anything to do with crandc's comments. Could it be that crandc is a woman,as there was a mention of using scantily dressed men as avatars in the future? Hmmm? It seems to me,you'r the only one with a political agenda in the thread. :raised_ey Sad to see on a sports forum.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I strongly suggest people diable avatars(and signatures) at work for all message boards. You just never know when something will come up thats truly not work safe. I think Talkhard's avatar is fairly mild, but then I generally dont believe in the standard American response of "violence ok, anything even remotely sex related bad".


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

At work I use adblock to hide pretty much all the images in the forum, including avatars: saves me the trouble of explaining something I'd rather not, saves them some bandwidth.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with it. You see worse on T.V.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I think the avatar is a bit much, but it doesn't offend me. I wouldn't personally choose it because I know that some people don't want to see that sort of thing all of the time.

What does get me is his posts:

Telfairs A Daddy Now


> Let's hope he marries her and sticks around to raise the child. The world doesn't need another black kid growing up without a dad.





> ... The fact is, illigitimate births are rampant in the black community, and Telfair is only adding to the problem...


If you want to ban him, ban him for that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Gunner said:


> Uh,just a wild guess hasoos,but I don't think political leanings have anything to do with crandc's comments. Could it be that crandc is a woman,as there was a mention of using scantily dressed men as avatars in the future? Hmmm? It seems to me,you'r the only one with a political agenda in the thread. :raised_ey Sad to see on a sports forum.



Crandc was not the only one it the point was posted towards...The internet is for expression, if somebody wants to put a scantily clad man on their avatar, more power to them. Who cares if they are a man, woman, or hermaphrodite. Express yourself. Have a good time.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I just find it interesting that he goes from a picture of Bush and the slogan "Let Freedom Ring!" to cheesecake poses. Midlife crisis, or a sign that _everyone's_ deserting Bush these days?

Oh well, from one boob to a couple, I guess.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

crandc said:


> at least one poster considers women nothing more than sexual toys for men's amusements.


I don't have an avatar like Talkhard's, and I don't know Talkhard outside of this forum, but regardless, I find it to be a pretty significant stretch to deduce from his posting of photos of scantily clad women that he believes women are _nothing more than sexual toys_. That's a pretty strong statement, and I believe, an overstatement. You can say that the photos depict women as sex objects - and I can't say that I'd argue - but to stretch that to indict Talkhard's entire philosophy on women is ridiculous. 



> However, if I become a supporting member, which I plan on doing, I expect that ABM, and for that matter TalkHard, will be accommodating when I post photos of nearly nude men.
> As for setting to ignore avatars, I like most people's.


I won't have any problem with your posting of nearly nude men. And I won't draw the conclusion that you see men as _nothing more than sexual toys for women's amusement_. 

I don't have a problem with any avatars I've seen so far... and I don't visit this site from work.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Crandc was not the only one it the point was posted towards...The internet is for expression, if somebody wants to put a scantily clad man on their avatar, more power to them. Who cares if they are a man, woman, or hermaphrodite. Express yourself. Have a good time.


If you were referring to myself, re-read my posts and take the time to evaluate what my work situation is.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


Not really into blonds but that's just me.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


The first one with the girl with the zipper was still may favorite. This one is a little less riske though. Personally I didn't mind the last one either.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> The first one with the girl with the zipper was still may favorite.


Me, too. Maybe I'll bring her back in the future. In the meantime, thanks for your support!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> Me, too. Maybe I'll bring her back in the future. In the meantime, thanks for your support!


Well I am sure you recall which of your avatars I didn't like. It's just not a issue, I just turn avatars off when at work etc. Simple solution as someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Me, too. Maybe I'll bring her back in the future. In the meantime, thanks for your support!



Did you look at her face? probably not, but she is u-g-l-y. I am offended by your avatars and I wish you would remove them. Since your response to this discussion is to thumb your nose at those who who find your avatars inappropriate in this sports forum, I will disable avatars. Too bad for me, eh?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> To be honest, I feel pretty uncomfortable when I'm at work (at an elementary school) and I see talkhard's avatar on the monitor.


Now we know why Johnnie can't read.

Quit freeloading off us taxpayers and do an honest day's work. :curse:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

U guy's who are offended can disable them.Some of the other avatars i don't care to look at so i disabled them and it helps.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Crandc was not the only one it the point was posted towards...The internet is for expression, if somebody wants to put a scantily clad man on their avatar, more power to them. Who cares if they are a man, woman, or hermaphrodite. Express yourself. Have a good time.


The internet is for many things and there are many places to post different views which is what is great. I don't mind the pics myself and I really don't think it's fair to stereo type him because he posts scanty dress women. Of course on a family board it may not be appropriate while on a adult list depending on the subject it would be. The mods decide what is and what isn't appropriate for this list which is fine by me. I might save and send the scanty clad men to my wife, she'll probably like it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


Not as good.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Those avatars are a lot easier on the eyes than the Avatars showing punks, that's for sure. Though the latest one is a step down in quality. 

I am amused by the liberals who want to ban Talkhard because he has opinions which offend them. No self-awareness whatsoever. I guess we get all kinds on this board.

iWatas


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Iwatas said:


> Those avatars are a lot easier on the eyes than the Avatars showing punks, that's for sure. Though the latest one is a step down in quality.


Probably the avatar of my face offend more people than Talkhard's avatar.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> My wife just caught a glimpse of one.
> 
> Seriously, though, provided there's no outright explicit photos, I have no problem with them. Heh, I've seen Blazer Dancers clad in less. :yes:


Well I'mm sure your wife has been informed that at times teh maturity level of this particuloar site can be called into question, wether it be immature or in th case of scantily clad womeon or men can be more mature....In general I find if my wife is wandering by and there happens to be a risky avatar on screen I tend to handle it thusly "Hey Jen..can you believe people gare going gaga over that?" she coems over and looks and says..."well It is primarily men on there isn't it, so what do you expect?"...Or if she's in a bad mood...."No wonder you spend so much time in there"


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Iwatas said:


> I am amused by the liberals who want to ban Talkhard because he has opinions which offend them. No self-awareness whatsoever. I guess we get all kinds on this board.


Lucky us to have your kind too... misinturpreting posts and randomly assigning political affiliations to amuse yourself. Not one poster has stated that they want to ban TH, but some have expressed issues with his avatar. I don't think political leanings have anything to do with this, and I'm sure that some of those who've expressed their concerns here have stated in other threads that they are not liberals. 

No self-awareness whatsoever indeed. 

STOMP


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

As long as any avatar can be found in any 'all ages' magazine, I'd hate to have them banned (and not only because I like the picts!)

If you have a problem with them, turn them off and start fighting SI which, I'm guessing, reaches a lot more people.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

I find that beavers avatar offensive :curse: 

:wink:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't really care about avatars one way or the other, but there's a difference between using an avatar you like that some might consider offensive and using an avatar you have just to offend some people.
> 
> It seems that explicit premeditation on the latter would be a clear case of baiting, but that's just me.
> 
> Ed O.


Speaking of avatars, is that your little one you're holding?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

gambitnut said:


> Speaking of avatars, is that your little one you're holding?


No. It's a friend's baby. I managed to make her cry by even acting like I was going to hold her, and by the time she was actually in my arms she was almost as red as her lobster costume.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

do you blame her i meen look at that smile. it makes nations fall and people wheep


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

mgb said:


> Probably the avatar of my face offend more people than Talkhard's avatar.


Is that *your* face? Oh, lord...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Iwatas said:


> Is that *your* face? Oh, lord...


Hahaha, guess I should have kept that secret.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> do you blame her i meen look at that smile. it makes nations fall and people wheep


It actually came on the heels of me explaining to her (for the third time) why Nash is overrated as a GM by many Blazers fans...

Ed O.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Iwatas said:


> Those avatars are a lot easier on the eyes than the Avatars showing punks, that's for sure. Though the latest one is a step down in quality.


Why does Spinal Tap spring to mind?



> David: They said the album cover is a bit sexist.
> Nigel: Well, so what? What's wrong with being sexy?


And of course



> It's such a fine line between stupid... and clever.





Iwatas said:


> I am amused by the liberals who want to ban Talkhard because he has opinions which offend them. No self-awareness whatsoever. I guess we get all kinds on this board.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmmm......well, as it appears, I suppose I have some _arsonist_ tendencies? There's a certain, shall I say, _deviousness_ about me which loves to set a fire........then simply sit back and watch it burn. :whoknows:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


VERY NICE!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

"Vintage" also has a great avatar.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> It actually came on the heels of me explaining to her (for the third time) why Nash is overrated as a GM by many Blazers fans...
> 
> Ed O.



Ah! That's why you look so smarmy! 

Just kidding, Ed. I know that, as a lawyer, smarmy is kind of the default expression.   

Oh god, help me, I can't stop!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Since I'm the topic of this thread, I thought I'd drop by and say hi. How do you like my new avatar?


Love it!!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> ..... I managed to make her cry by even acting like I was going to hold her......Ed O.


She's been reading your posts again!!! :angel:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is a topic that comes up quite often among the site staff.

I also understand everyone's problems with certain avatars at work. It's a problem I have at school my self.

There are a couple of things that can be done for those that find the avatars offensive, or would just rather not see a poster's avatar for whatever reason.

You can disable all avatars.

-or-

You can also use the ignore list to ignore those posters that have avatars that offend you.

I realize neither of these is a perfect solution, but it's the best we can do for the time being.

I'm going to make a suggestion to the webmaster to see if we can add a feature that would allow posters to ignore just avatars from certain posters. I think this would be the best solution for everyone.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

thats not kosher


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, I look at it this way. All the pictures posted have been clothed. There are women dressed like that in PG rated movies all the time. The funny thing is, those movies are rated appropriate for families. There's nothing in those pictures that seems to be indecent for this forum IMO. I read these forums from work and don't give it a second thought. Go to a swimming pool or beach and you'll find women even less clothed than in those pictures. I also find it very close minded to state that because he has those avatars he views all women as sex objects. And I would have no problem whatsoever with scantily clad men for an avatar either.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

not feeling that new one , looks like a butterface - up yer avatar game , that one b4 was ok but yer slippin now


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

neither was that. take the insults to PM


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Butterface?? Come on now, I'm sure you wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

and i dont really like blondes , but besides her 2 most upfront assets she aint that great.

but then again im a picky ******* , just aint my type


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Dude yer trippin.


----------

